# wheel/tire question



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

What's the widest tire I can fit onto a 15x6 and 15x7 rim?

anyone..?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bueller...?


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

I think the widest you can safely put on a 15x7 is a 255. I was looking at some 255 50 15 MT et streets for the back, but ended up going with the goodrich T/A drag radials in 235 60 15 instead. I think I'll next try the MT'S as the goodrich didn't hook up too well.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

While I don't have 15" tires...... I do have 14x7 and I have 60 series on them I would think for the 15" tries you could get a 60 series on there as well.


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

I have 235/70/15s on my full size car with 15X6 inch rims. Not sure if you can go down in the aspect ratio (70) and stay at 235. These are fine on my fullsize car but they don't offer very good road feel or handling. 

Not a lot of experience with 15 x 7. 

I did have a GTO with the repro 15x8 Rallye 1s and ran 255 60s on the rear with no problem.


----------



## jzegowitz (Jun 12, 2009)

just be careful of the wheel well openings/trim. had a 67 that i traded some work for new rims/rubber from a tire shop, when going over a good bump, or with a few people in back the tires would scrape on the inside of the lip. sorry, can't remember the sizes....


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Let me clarify that I HAVE 15x7's, and am running 235 60's. I did some research a while back when looking at drag radials. the widest tire you can SAFELY mount on a 7 inch wide rim is 255mm tread width. The reason you would step down in aspect ratio from 60 to 50 would be to keep the overall wheel diameter somewhat close to the original spec.


----------

